# TWH gelding



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

btw his feet are being done this week, but his toe is not as long as the pic makes it seem. I just looked at that and was like holy crap! lol.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Liiike!! Nice straight legs-- i love the shape of his shoulder-- i like how his neck ties into his shoulder-- his head aint too big or too small-- Nothing negative to say about him-- you got a nice lil horse there. 

He a gelding or a colt?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks toto!!!  He's a gelding.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, I got a rear shot finally


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

No other confo opinions? :-(


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Tiny bit cow hocked-- nicely muscled up.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

While he is standing nice and square in those first photos he is at an angle toward the camera which is distorting things. Try to take a photo of him with his head at a normal height (not sky high) and straight from the side. From what I can tell shoulder appears slightly upright, neck nice length but a ewe neck, back And loin are a good length, pasterns a bit too upright (especially the fronts), cow hocked, nice long legs, tall hocks, pretty color, kind face (but looks a bit excitable). Better photos could lead to a better assessment.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so jealous ........... you don't have any snow.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a very immature horse for a 3 year old. He has a steep shoulder and has an upside down neck. He tends to carry his head high and his back hollow. I have attached his photo with the upside down neck.. over developed neck muscle outlined. 

He is light boned and tied in at the knee. He is sickle hocked and.. one of the few times I can say this.. Cow Hocked. Most horses toe out behind as the hind leg is a spiral and functions like a spring. To have the stifle clear the belly, the hind toes must point out a bit. This horse actually has an angle of deflection at the hock. He has a nice roomy hock which will help him. 

I like that he gaits and had a good attitude but he is a pretty light horse for the rider on his back. I assume he is not a big horse.. maybe 14.2 hh maybe coming 15hh... and he is very immature looking. I think I would back off and let him mature more. I would help him by getting long lines on him and doing a lot of ground driving up hills (think of the shape you will be in LOL). This I would do at least 4 days a week.. to try to get him to develop abdominal muscles and get that neck to turn over.. and to teach him to lower his head. He cannot do that w/o building the right muscles to support himself. 

He really needs to bulk up.. if he will. Some never do. I remember a couple of horses I saw every day for about 20 years that looked forever like this horse (immature.. almost like yearlings). However, you can help him as much as possible and see where it goes.

He is an interesting color. Do keep up on his feet.. this will also help him a lot.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Elana said:


> This is a very immature horse for a 3 year old. He has a steep shoulder and has an upside down neck. He tends to carry his head high and his back hollow. I have attached his photo with the upside down neck.. over developed neck muscle outlined.
> 
> He is light boned and tied in at the knee. He is sickle hocked and.. one of the few times I can say this.. Cow Hocked. Most horses toe out behind as the hind leg is a spiral and functions like a spring. To have the stifle clear the belly, the hind toes must point out a bit. This horse actually has an angle of deflection at the hock. He has a nice roomy hock which will help him.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed input, I appreciate it. He is actually 15.3 hh and is expected to reach near 17 at full maturity. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the breed, his head set is what's desired in a TWH, it's not carried low like a QH. He has filled out significantly since this time last year. He is kept strictly on lush hilly pasture and brought in and grained once a day.
I'm hoping he will bulk up more, but it's not likely given his build. Many TWH are lean built, much unlike a stocky rotund QH lol.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> View attachment 153881
> 
> 
> View attachment 153889
> ...


LOOOVE that walk on him. Very nice. 

My TWH mare had a neck much like his when she was started as a 3 year old. Same nice high head carriage as well. As she has gotten older and learned how to hold herself correctly, it has improved quite a bit.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Thanks for the detailed input, I appreciate it. He is actually 15.3 hh and is expected to reach near 17 at full maturity. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the breed, his head set is what's desired in a TWH, it's not carried low like a QH. He has filled out significantly since this time last year. He is kept strictly on lush hilly pasture and brought in and grained once a day.
> I'm hoping he will bulk up more, but it's not likely given his build. Many TWH are lean built, much unlike a stocky rotund QH lol.


I am familiar with the breed. Long and lank is different than immature build. 

Have you had a stick on him? At 3 it is unlikely he will go 17hh ever. Height growth is usually finished by 3 coming 4. By 4 it is done.. unless the horse is under nourished (and then if it is bad enough the growth may be stunted forever.. or start again with malformations). 

FWIW I bought a stick when I was in the horse business. One of the best investments I ever made. I still have it (though not had a horse for a number of years). I always brought it with me to look at a horse 4 sale (and do to this day when I go with someone else). I get the stick out and it is AMAZING the 16hh horses that are suddenly 15.1hh. In the world of English riding, a 16hh horse brought more money so I sticked every one... and the prices would change because the seller could not argue with the stick. LOL 

Pasture and grain will NEVER build a horse up. Hay and grain will. 

A horse can have a relatively high head set.. but still should not have an upside down neck. With a higher head set, you still want support from the root of the neck which this horse is unable to exhibit.


----------

